

Steve Wozniak is not boring - neilellis
https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/blob/master/pkg/namesgenerator/names-generator.go#L83

======
trevmckendrick
For the nontechnical out there:

This is a random name generator that pairs adjectives with names (e.g.
"angry_einstein").

In the unlikely chance the generator returns the pair "boring_wozniak", it
discards it and generates another name.

------
LukeB_UK
A good example of companies and open source projects having a little humour
and showing that they're human too.

------
gnuvince
Can we say something about using goto?

~~~
pervycreeper
or a loop that is not guaranteed to end?

~~~
klodolph
PRNGs don't work that way. They have periods over which all possible output
values are produced, close to an equal number of times. Even when producing
tuples, we know that this won't loop forever.

~~~
pervycreeper
You know that, because you already know how "rand" is implemented

------
yRetsyM
Is this a reference to some earlier comment? Or just a general shout out to a
hero of the programmer?

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
Read the source - it's a random name generator that pairs adjectives + names.

------
rmason
Inspirational for sure but never boring.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Nice touch.

